# can anyone figure out who is in the center of this pic???



## ayrroger




----------



## Todd Manchester

Looks like a white and red buggy.


----------



## celticpride311

I cant see anything.


----------



## mongo88

I cant see it either, but I know who it is! 



Roger- RC Pics doesnt allow remote linking but to a couple of sites. They have to request to be setup for it, thats why its not showing up.


----------



## ayrroger

it is on the sgrid


----------



## ayrroger

its still on rc pics also


----------



## mongo88

Yeah, remote posting is turned on for the Grid. Jeff Swartz who owns RC Pics has to setup each site that he wants to be able to view the pictures on. It keeps his bandwidth from getting any crazier than it already is.


----------



## ayrroger

oah, then i don't know how to post it then.


----------



## Gary

Huh? I was hoping you youngsters got deEz coRnflUterS fiffered out by now.


----------



## Tol Thomas

GEEEZ Jason had some big ole dumbo ears back then. lol


----------



## mongo88

Roger- you cant post it at all here. RC Pics wont allow it. They only allow their pics to show up on specific sites and this isnt one of them.


----------



## Bigmax

*Huh?*

I'm still waiting for someone to post the pic here. Too busy to go find it on my own.


----------



## ayrroger

wel i don't know how to post it here, but i still have it on my desktop.


----------



## mongo88

Here you go... After jumping thru many hoops, heres the picture...lol


----------



## celticpride311

Oh man looks like somebody just puked up the 80's with the biker shorts, mic moranous glasses and the mullets!!! lmfao!!!


----------



## celticpride311

So Im gunna ask who it is. Who dat be?


----------



## Tol Thomas

lets just say that is at the old old old K&M. I know who two of them are, just the far right is???????


----------



## zxeric

It looks like Kyle Skidmore on the far right.


----------



## SwayOveride

i know who the one in the middle is, the two on the sides have me stumped


----------



## Tol Thomas

Jason B left, David J center, can't be kyle on the right, Jason is older than kyle


----------



## KevinLRC

Kyle is not that old. I'd like to know what time frame that is because I go back to the mid 90s and don't remember David looking anything like that.


----------



## Tol Thomas

Kevin, that was old school, original K&M set-up, when the driverstand was on the back wall where the old track was. I would say early early 90's


----------



## KevinLRC

Yeah I remember the track when it was like that back in '92. I wonder just how long some of these fast guys have been racing.


----------



## Tol Thomas

shoot, I been racing off and on since 89


----------



## KevinLRC

Yeah but I was talking about fast guys.


----------



## celticpride311

Burn, lol


----------



## Tol Thomas

thats not funny kevin


----------



## Tol Thomas

haha Kevin, Still not funny :bounce: :dance:


----------



## KevinLRC

I thought it was funny. lol


----------



## Tol Thomas

let me see, haha, nope still not funny. LMAO

Kevin, when you oging ot get your Aim fixed?


----------



## mongo88

KevinLRC said:


> I thought it was funny. lol


I gotta go with Kevin on that one.. That _*was*_ funny! lol


----------



## madf1man

Smiley??


----------



## Tol Thomas

way too old to be smiley, he would have been around 6 back then.
Basing it off how old Jason is now, I would say that person would have to be 25ish now. Did Daniel ever wear glasses?


----------



## Bigmax

*What's not funny is*

I used to be someone that people thought was the one to beat. Everyone recognizes me only because I was already full growed when I started in '87. Joor mentioned it once. I have issues recognizing everyone now.

NOW THAT'S FUNNY!!!


----------



## KevinLRC

My computer is weird, it won't install AIM. I've already uninstalled the old one and d/led a new one but when I try to install it it can't open the file.


----------



## Gary

What system are you running Kev?


----------



## KevinLRC

Xp


----------



## Gary

System restore.


----------



## SwayOveride

but there is a good chance his old restore files are corrupted if he has installed SP2 from the microsoft update page, has spyware or if he has had any virus' on the computer.

Kevin try and install AIM under the administrator profile in safemode


----------



## Gary

Kev, if your still having probs, talk to Bill on the tech board. Dude is top notch.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/forumdisplay.php?f=24


----------



## KevinLRC

Well see I had a virus that screwed my computer up around the beginning of the year and let somebody I know pretty much delete everything and then put some stuff on it. She put some virus protectors and spyware detectors on it but I was able to install AIM when I got my computer back (had to put it back on). Now it won't let me install. 

Administrator profile in safemode? lol Sorry dude, there was a reason I didn't complete my A+ certification. Don't know if it's because computer stuff bores me so much or because I just don't get it. I know what safemode is and how to get into it, maybe I can figure it out.


----------



## Gary

You can select the safe mode while booting up. Its on the first screen I belive.


----------



## KevinLRC

I know how to get in safe mode. I found the Administrator profile, I feel dumb now but we all feel that way from time to time. Another question I might feel dumb about later but will I be able to put AIM on my regular profile if I do install it on the admistrator profile in safe mode?


----------



## Gary

I dont know what AIM is. 

Im sorry.............


----------



## Gary

BTW. I can tell the middle guy is Joor. Who are the other guys?

Im sorry..........


----------



## Tol Thomas

Gary AIM is AOL INSTANT MESSENGER


----------



## Gary

Im sorry....


----------



## KevinLRC

Are you sorry? lol


----------



## SwayOveride

if you install aim under the admin profile it should be available to use under every profile on the computer.


----------



## KevinLRC

OK, thanks Lloyd, I'll try it and see if it works.


----------



## mongo88

The whole problem may be those firewalls that your friend installed too. Some wont allow any of the IM programs to run. 

If you cant get AIM to work, you can always try one of the other programs like Trillian That way you can have your AIM, MSN, or any other IM that you have a screen name for running at the same time with only one program.


----------



## KevinLRC

Well, what I don't understand is if the firewalls are keeping it from working then why didn't it stop me from installing AIM when I first got it back from her?


----------



## Tol Thomas

the settings might have been changed from when you installed it that time and now. If it is the firewall, when your downloading Aim, it should ask and show some signs of the firewall saying whether or not you want the action to continue. 

Kevin, if you got yahoo give me a shout, my Yahoo handle is thasoreloser


----------



## Gary

Kev. Trust me. 

Ask Bill.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/forumdisplay.php?f=24


----------



## ayrroger

jason is 26 now. the guy on the right is tim medleton...or something like that. and that is not k&m.


----------



## Tol Thomas

Roger, sure looks like it to me. I don't know of anywhere esle it could be. Not Houston RC, Not Roadrunner, not Performance.


----------



## KevinLRC

That is K&M, I remember that old driver's stand. When I started racing there it became the spectator stand on the side of the track where the announcer's tower eventually ended up. The building sure looks like K&M too.


----------



## Bigmax

The only other place it could be is Roadrunner South.


----------



## Tol Thomas

south, I know it is not the Roadrunner off Ballaire Blvd. That was the first track I raced at regularly.


----------



## Bigmax

That was known as Central. South was off South Post Oak. It was the shape of a half barrel. Curved roof. So it may noy be too.


----------



## Bigmax

Looking again, Joor has a Roadrunner shirt on. Doesn't have anything to do where the place is though. 

It does look like Houston RC also.


----------



## Bigmax

OK, Now I'm thinking Performance.


----------



## KevinLRC

That is not performance, performance wasn't open that long ago. Look at the dirt, it is brown not orange, the roof is way too high to be performance, and performance never used that black flexi pipe that the track in the pic has.


----------



## KevinLRC

After looking at it, I'm not totally sure it is K&M. Some stuff doesn't seem quite right, like the siding in the back and the beam above David's head.


----------



## Tol Thomas

Might be Houston RC, but nothing in the background makes me think it was that place. Only thing that could be for sure, is the roofs cross beam is grey, not red.


----------



## RX21

That looks like K&M...The back wall looks like it and those supports on the walls look like K&M.


----------



## Tol Thomas

the wall looks the same as K&M, just the color of the beam doesn't, but I don't remember Houston RC ever using the black pipe either.


----------



## RX21

couldn't those beams rust and change color...which they might have well did if that was from that long ago.


----------



## KevinLRC

Yeah but the siding looks to be too closely spaced and like Tol said, the beams at K&M are red and the ones in the pic are grey. It also may be an illusion but the roof looks to be lower than K&M because K&M's old driver's stand was only about 3 or 4 ft. tall.


----------



## KevinLRC

Yeah it still looks a lot like K&M to me but I really don't know. When I looked at pics of Houston RC from way back in the day I thought I was looking at K&M. lol


----------



## ayrroger

that was about 16-18 years ago. from what i can recall, k&m is about 15-16 years old? and jason said he never even heard of k&m back then.


----------



## mongo88

Unless they are up under the upstairs pits, that ceiling is wayy too low to be K&M. Must have been Houston RC.


----------



## Tol Thomas

I just don't remember Houston RC useing black corigated pipe. Given it has been many many years ago though, but I just can't seem to remmeber that part, since back then I know I wrecked a whole lot more and would think I would remember what I kept running into. lol


----------



## Todd Manchester

The blue drivers stand looks like HRC


----------



## Gary

If its HRC, it changed alot before I started in 94. The dirt looks like HRC though. And the ramp going up the drivers stand is on the wrong side. Its defintly not K&M. Could it be Oklahomo?


----------



## Tol Thomas

what about a track in Dallas from back then?


----------



## Tol Thomas

Found out from a good source, that is Road Runner South, which was originally Randy's RC. I had never been to that track before.


----------



## modbob

*Looks like*

To me it looks like the original K&M. The drivers stand was against the north wall. They used that kind of pipe. But i remember the circular lights and I don't see them. Could be Randys track, but never was there.


----------



## Bigmax

Sorry, I didn't mention that when I brought it up.


----------



## modbob

Randy Minchu used to own the track.

He then opened a track on I-10, were Lowes is at now called Hurricane Speedway. Offroad and oval with covered pits. 18 wheeler trailer for hobby shop.


----------



## Todd Manchester

Hurricane?


----------



## modbob

It was at I-10 @ Bunkerhill. Randy was in with Smitty and someone else. Smitty used race at Conroe oval. This was back in early to mid 90's.


----------



## Tol Thomas

Bob, wasn't that the guy who did Chu motors back then too?


----------



## Bigmax

*Correct.*

I still have a decal or 2 of his.

Randy was a cool guy too.


----------



## Gary

I asked David and he confirmed it was Randys. Long before my time. lol

Nudder thing. According to the calendar here, Its Frosty's 41st birthday. LOL There is a Frosty that registered here in February, but never posted. And I know Fro aint 41.


----------



## Tol Thomas

wow, if frosty is 41, that makes you(gary) what, ancient?:birthday:


----------



## Gary

Not as old as Biggy!


----------



## Tol Thomas

lol, so true, guess he is double ancient. lol


----------



## Gary

I notice yer old arse didnt give a year of birth on your profile bro! LOL


----------



## Tol Thomas

well I am not that old, not yet anyway, Frosty is older and Todd is younger than I. That is good enough for now.


----------



## Bigmax

*Yep*

Someboby needs to feel my pulse. I'm beginning to smell! 

The body is showing and so is the face. Younger at heart than the WHOLE LOT of ya!!!!!


----------



## modbob

Tol, yes that is the same person. I think there is still a chu motor hanging on the wall at K&M.


----------



## Todd Manchester

I was just talking with somebody the other day about Randy. He was one of the most fun guys at the track.


----------



## modbob

Randy is one of the funniest people if known. He went into (I&I) with a big coat on, started stuffing things in his coat with all the tags hanging out. Mier didn't think it was to funny. He was a big time prankster.


----------



## Todd Manchester

Him, Barry Rayborn, and Wes Peters were all like that.


----------



## Gary

I dont think I ever met Randy. I know Barry.


----------



## Bigmax

*Hey Todd*

Now your talking Oval racing with Wes. He and Carrol (his dad) did that over at Bobby Hillian's(sp) place before the 1/10th scale dried up.

Barry has been a prank all his life. Ask Kyle Raines.


----------



## Todd Manchester

Yep I used to race with them all the time. Back in Conroe and then Greenspoint when the track moved. Wes helped me a bunch when I got into pan cars, then once I started beating him he quit helping.


----------



## Bigmax

*J&K in Conroe*

There were some good times there for sure.


----------



## Freshwaterman

lmfao @ todd. That is funny as hell.............when we gonna go back to huntsville?


----------



## Todd Manchester

Just let me know. I'm in. I'll be out of town this week though.


----------



## KevinLRC

I'll go if its on my off days.


----------



## Freshwaterman

we all need to set up a time to go then.........thursdays are the best there during the summer though. Give me a call sometime u punk A s S peeps......hehe 
Holla


----------



## Gary

Happy Birthday Roger.


----------



## KevinLRC

Yeah, happy b-day Roger Dodger.


----------



## Tol Thomas

call him addy


----------



## KevinLRC

Lol


----------



## insaneracin2003

does anyone have the picture from the first page? hahaha.I know the thread is old but i am wondering what the pic looked like.It wont show on my puter


----------



## Gary

Is it the one of David Joor?


----------



## jerry23

yea and branham


----------



## Gary

This one?


----------



## nik77356

wow!! thats an old picture! LOL where was that at? does anyone happen to know?


----------



## Gary

Read the thread Nik!


----------



## nik77356

i scanned through it, but im somewhat busy rebuilding my buggy ATM to read the whole thing. from what the building looks like it could be K&M???


----------



## Reel Bender

You'll have to read the whole thread to find out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## griz

*Good place to post pics for hotlinking*

I found out that most video hosting sites won't allow hotlinks. Eats up their bandwidth. However I do know a place that is cool with it. Get a login on rcuniverse.com and they allow you to put up 100 photos in your gallery. For 20 bucks more you can put up 400 pics. They allow hotlinks. Until I got my site I put everything that I posted up there and had zero problems.

Griz


----------



## nik77356

ugggh!!! you guys are sooo mean to me!! LOL!!


----------



## rex cars

Tres Chic Eighties! I can't believe that's them, way back then.


----------



## nik77356

ok i read the whole thread and everybody said it could be a whole bunch of places.

old K&M, performance, houston rc, roadrunner south. which one is it????


----------



## Gary

Roadrunner south! Thats before my time and I think only Bigmax goes that far back that still posts here.


----------



## nik77356

well at least i read it!!!


----------



## nik77356

ok, i found somethin for you old school guys!!

www.ziplink.net/~prrc/


----------



## Gary

nik77356 said:


> ok, i found somethin for you old school guys!!
> 
> www.ziplink.net/~prrc/


Little trivia most guys dont know. Jorge Tabush, Cristians dad didnt open PR.

Who did?


----------



## insaneracin2003

Is That JB on the left sticking out his tounge in the pic? lol.....I should have stuck my tounge out more when i was little, matbe i would be a better driver....Joor in center correct??


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> Little trivia most guys dont know. Jorge Tabush, Cristians dad didnt open PR.
> 
> Who did?


Was it Mod Bob?

Check the galleria on that site - some "updated" pics of Biggie there. hehehe

PD2


----------



## mongo88

Man, thast too funny. The layout in the pics of PR is the last one I ran on there. You remember that one, dont you Biff? The night I outqualified you in your own house?? lol


----------



## Gary

PD2 said:


> Was it Mod Bob?
> 
> Check the galleria on that site - some "updated" pics of Biggie there. hehehe
> 
> PD2


His name is Richard Oliver


----------



## Gary

mongo88 said:


> Man, thast too funny. The layout in the pics of PR is the last one I ran on there. You remember that one, dont you Biff? The night I outqualified you in your own house?? lol


I dont remember what happened in the main either! :slimer:


----------



## Bigmax

*Road Runner South*

Heh heh, I was Great once. Wanna know how I know that? Ok, I'll tell ya. I wonder if Joor remembers telling me this. There was a time when Joor wanted to be better than me. Now that was a LOOONG TIME ago forsure!


----------



## Gary

Guess I wasnt there that day! LOL What was the deal?


----------



## mongo88

Gary said:


> I dont remember what happened in the main either! :slimer:


Wish I didnt. You beat me in the mains because I was still running treads and you were on slicks. It was amazing how fast that track changed that night. 2nd heat my car was _hooked up_. 3rd qual it was still really good. In the mains... man.. I was on ICE! lol


----------



## Bigmax

Gary said:


> Guess I wasnt there that day! LOL What was the deal?


I'm thinking Jorge was showing me the latest and greatest. Lord knows back then I had to have all of them.


----------



## KevinLRC

Your car shouldn't have been on ICE even with sand paddles on at Performance.


----------



## mongo88

I dunno Kev. All I know is the first time I went down the back straight and turned into the 90 at the end. My car slid sideways right into the wall. I had pretty decent forward bite still but sidebite wasnt pretty, lol.


----------



## Gary

mongo88 said:


> I dunno Kev. All I know is the first time I went down the back straight and turned into the 90 at the end. My car slid sideways right into the wall. I had pretty decent forward bite still but sidebite wasnt pretty, lol.


Rookie! :slimer:

I told ya the track would groove and you would definitly need slicks!


----------



## Gary

Sand paddles, LOL @ Kev!


----------



## mongo88

Yeah, yeah.. I know.. I tried someones in practice and they didnt work for me. That was when the fuzzies were still working well for me. Live and learn I guess, lol.


----------

